# Ossabaw island



## deerstand (Dec 5, 2013)

whooohooo . headed down next week.


----------



## paulkeen (Dec 6, 2013)

good luck waiting to hear the stories


----------



## deerstand (Dec 6, 2013)

this will be my third trip, first with all three of my sons.. always a lot of work but a fun trip.. should be on every Georgia hunter's bucket list


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 6, 2013)

Hope ya'll have some good weather! The kids left a few last week.


----------



## Mac (Dec 9, 2013)

good luck to you and your boys


----------



## deerstand (Dec 17, 2013)

back from the island.few changes this year, they now ferry over at lunch 2 days ahead of the hunt and there is a brand new ranger station, with 4 showers. the kids ( 21 and 20 ) had a great time. didnt see a deer all weekend, saw a few hogs got a couple shots off, but only connected on one small shoat. you literally have to kick them out of a bed, and they only have to go about 5 yards before they are out of sight . the younger of the two that made the trip, doesn't have alot of hunting experience actually had the best trip, he brought out a 50 lbr his first trip in, said he saw about 20 in all over the whole trip. my oldest had a tough time. hunted his feet of but didn't manage to connect. saw a few but like me every thing he saw he had to kick up.honestly this was the toughest trip i have been on to Ossabaw, the numbers on deer were way down, and hogs were tough to come by. a lot of zero's on the trailers, but the trip gave them the bug...and like me...they cant wait til our next trip...


----------



## dotties cutter (Dec 17, 2013)

my buckets got a hole in it but good hunting to You all.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 17, 2013)

deerstand said:


> back from the island.few changes this year, they now ferry over at lunch 2 days ahead of the hunt and there is a brand new ranger station, with 4 showers. the kids ( 21 and 20 ) had a great time. didnt see a deer all weekend, saw a few hogs got a couple shots off, but only connected on one small shoat. you literally have to kick them out of a bed, and they only have to go about 5 yards before they are out of sight . the younger of the two that made the trip, doesn't have alot of hunting experience actually had the best trip, he brought out a 50 lbr his first trip in, said he saw about 20 in all over the whole trip. my oldest had a tough time. hunted his feet of but didn't manage to connect. saw a few but like me every thing he saw he had to kick up.honestly this was the toughest trip i have been on to Ossabaw, the numbers on deer were way down, and hogs were tough to come by. a lot of zero's on the trailers, but the trip gave them the bug...and like me...they cant wait til our next trip...



Thanks for the report. I've been on a few hunts on the island  that were similar where the animals just were not moving much on their own. Makes you think they are all gone, but they just stick to the cover. Glad to hear the youngest had some success.

Did ya'll stay until Sunday? Looks like the island got a bunch of rain on Sunday and I would have hated to pack up in the wind and rain.


----------



## Designasaurus (Dec 17, 2013)

Deerstand - I enjoyed talking with you on the wagon & was glad to see your son connect on a hog.  We hunted your area Saturday (some in the rain) and I ended up shooting a buck crossing the marsh.  Actually there were 2 - after I shot, I watched the wrong one cross across and counted a LOT of points as he climbed the bank on the opposite side.  About that time I saw the one I actually shot fall over 20 feet from the other side & was barely floating.  If I knew there were 2 bucks and that I would be wading across the entire marsh I would have shot the other also.  I ended up stripping down & wading across with a rope & a knife to retrieve my deer - hoping no alligators were paying attention.  It was a long way but since the deer floated, it was an EASY pull.  I could see from stirred up mud where the deer had crossed and it never got over my belly button.  I am attaching pics of the deer and some other cool shots.  Hope to see you & your sons next time we get drawn!  Hopefully my kids (22 & 27) will be free next time to go as well - both of them love hunting.

I added a panoramic shot that shows the deer laying where I pulled it out and the marsh.  The deer was floating  near the opposite bank just the right of the palm tree in the foreground.  The grassy "islands" are shallow spots along the path the deer and I took to cross.


----------



## deadend (Dec 17, 2013)

Lets see more pics of that great buck!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 17, 2013)

Great buck Design! Not sure I could have done that knowing that gators might be around.


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 17, 2013)

Thats alright.


----------



## Mac (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow great story and deer,  I too would have had a hard time wading that water,  congrats


----------



## Grey Man (Dec 18, 2013)

That panoramic with the buck on the ground....wow....


----------



## AliBubba (Dec 19, 2013)

Great island deer and pics... congrats!


----------



## ktc286 (Dec 30, 2013)

Fantastic island deer!  We have hunted Sapelo for many years, but I think it's time to give Ossabaw a try.


----------



## Carl Cooke (Dec 30, 2013)

now I want them to make an ossabaw duck hunt hehehe


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 1, 2014)

Next time take a big hook and a rope. Throw the hook over the deer's body and pull it towards you. It helps to avoid the gators.


----------



## flip24 (Jan 2, 2014)

That's an adventure, Nice buck!


----------



## Designasaurus (Jan 2, 2014)

Rich - good idea with the rope & hook.  Unfortunately I would have had to throw the rope close to 150/200 yds to get it over the deer.  If I ever get this sort of opportunity again, my plan is to do a better job of dropping the deer with my shot next time (and to shoot both bucks).  I should have shot it through the shoulders but without really thinking about it took the standard "behind the shoulder" shot to avoid messing up meat...  Apparently I think too slowly on several levels...


----------



## Mighty Moose (Jan 15, 2014)

Ossabaw Island Pigs are very tasty.  According to DNR they can no longer be removed from the island alive.


----------

